
On the Existential Beauty of Peanuts - dnetesn
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2015/11/the-existential-beauty-of-peanuts
======
jmduke
I loved this article.

If you haven't seen it before, here's the '94 strip being mentioned:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTPKWqhUAAAtZco.png:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTPKWqhUAAAtZco.png:large)

And here's my personal favorite strip:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTPRUASUEAEY9Cb.png:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CTPRUASUEAEY9Cb.png:large)

~~~
thebear
Thanks for the link to your personal favorite. Reminds me of something Woody
Allen said in "Annie Hall": _There 's an old joke - um... two elderly women
are at a Catskill mountain resort, and one of 'em says, "Boy, the food at this
place is really terrible." The other one says, "Yeah, I know; and such small
portions." Well, that's essentially how I feel about life - full of
loneliness, and misery, and suffering, and unhappiness, and it's all over much
too quickly._

------
imgabe
If you like this, check out [http://3eanuts.com/](http://3eanuts.com/)

Peanuts strips with the third panel removed. Often revealing some existential
angst.

~~~
slavik81
Google's cache shows a legitimate site there, but all I see are squatter-style
advertisements linking to 'sedoparking.com'.

~~~
BGZq7
It looks like the A record is correct, but the AAAA record is not, so those of
us with IPv6 see the parking page.

------
draw_down
I saw this a few days ago and really enjoyed it. I always knew this about
Peanuts but never actually realized it. Horton is a great writer.

------
tempodox
And here I thought they were talking about peanuts.

------
pmuk
Was anyone else disappointed this wasn't about the legume?

~~~
theseatoms
+1

